# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Почему Кришна синий?

## Aleksandra

Почему Кришна синий?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Есть много философских ответов на этот вопрос, сегодня я отвечу просто историей. Однажды гопи-пастушки спросили у Кришны: "Дорогой Шьяма, ну почему же Ты такой черный?"
- А каким Мне еще быть? Разве вы не знаете, что любой, кто родился в полночь, вырастает черным? - ответил им, смеясь, Кришна.
- Нет, Кришна, нас не обманешь, - сказала Вринда-гопи. - Я знаю, почему Ты такой черный. Потому что Яшода кормит тебя молоком от черной коровы.
- Вы ничего не понимаете. Он такой черный, потому что слишком любит танцевать темными ночами с девушками Вриндавана, - возмутилась Лалита.
- Неправда, - возразила Вишакха.- Я лучше знаю, почему Кришна черный. Он черный, потому что все время купается в черных водах священной реки Калинди.
Еще чуть-чуть, и гопи начали бы ссориться друг с другом. Каждой хотелось доказать именно свой вариант ответа на этот очень волнующий вопрос. Поэтому Шри Радхике пришлось вмешаться и поставить точку в этом споре: "А вот и нет, Он такой черный, потому что Я смотрю на Него, поглощая Его Своими черными глазами. Мало того, желая навсегда заключить Его в свое сердце, Я обнимаю Его своими глазами, и когда Он входит в Мое сердце, черная сурьма, которой подведены мои глаза, делает Шьямасундару черным".

----------


## Aleksandra

спасибо.знаю эту историю.это про черный.

но вот почему синий?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Он цвета грозовой тучи... и вообще может быть такого цвета, какого захочет.

----------

